

Ask HN: Do online press releases still make sense? - bictorman

Back in the day it used to be common practice to issue a press release on sites like prweb.com when launching a new product. As far as I understood, for SEO purposes since Panda 4.0 that doesn&#x27;t help anymore. And it&#x27;s been long since I&#x27;ve seen a blog post referencing a press release. Is it still worth it? is being featured in NH or TechCrunch there only good option left for a successful launch?
======
JSeymourATL
The Old School PR Model is broke & busted. Nobody cares about your press
release.

Here's a good read on getting buzz from Tim Ferriss>
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/2013/09/17/how-to-get-
national-p...](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2013/09/17/how-to-get-national-
press-with-no-budget-plus-one-year-of-mentorship-from-alexis-ohanian/)

~~~
cblock811
Totally agree that nobody cares about press releases anymore. I've seen a
TechCrunch article net almost nothing for launches. It's interesting to watch
founders get hyped up for the press hit... and then nothing happens.

